# Шея наклонена вперед



## woodline47 (8 Фев 2012)

Добрый! С осанкой у меня все отлично, но меня беспокоит то, что шея наклонена вперед ! 
В области грудного отдела позвоночника, и в области шейного отдела позвоночника - постоянно что-то хрустит!  Грудной отдел какой то впалый  но с осаной все отлично!
 Может это кифоз, или что-то другое ? Вообщем подскажите что это может быть, и как это лечить ! Заранее благодарю)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Фев 2012)

сходите на осмотр к ортопеду или неврологу в поликлинику, сделайте снимки, которые назначит врач и покажите снимки на форуме.


----------

